
Snowden Has NSA Blueprints - aespinoza
http://www.businessinsider.com/snowden-has-nsa-blueprints-2013-7?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
WalterSear
An alarmist bunch of FUD, clearly written with an agenda, though whether that
agenda is distraction, villification or simply pageviews is not obvious.
Probably the latter two combined.

